# Arena Building



## Iain (Jan 3, 2012)

meters(length) x meters(width) x meters(depth) =cubic meters


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Call any supplier. They are always happy to help. Don't let anyone tell you to put down a bed of gravel first as they will continually come to the surface. Any humps in the ground will be detected thro the sand so be sure the ground is scraped flat.


----------

